# Installing cracked apps on windows 10



## vlad6 (Apr 23, 2016)

hello

I can't believe  is there no way to install cracked apps on windows mobile 10,the payed apps are installing fine but they  crash on startup??


No solution yet?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Apr 23, 2016)

no, no solution since uwp isnt cracked yet


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 23, 2016)

@vlad6

Please, no warez on this forum.


----------



## vlad6 (Apr 23, 2016)

No i just asking because i knew there was a way for win 8.1  which i don't know if it still works.


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Cracked Window you say?


----------

